# Gravity Comp series ??



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

I've been road-riding a 7-year-old hardtail mountain bike with slicks on it for the past 3-4 summers, and I'm finally looking for a road bike. I was a bike-shop mechanic in college, and still do most of my own wrenching, so putting together a BikesDirect bike shouldn't be a problem.

I like the price of the Windsor Fens but I have a longer torso than "standard" geometry. I noticed the Gravity Liberty series. The geometry charts look more like what the competitive cyclist fit calculator spit out for me (a bit longer top tube than "average"), but I'd like something a little more spiffy. The Gravity web site has a Comp series, but none of the bikes are on the BD web site. Are these still being sold?

p.s. I guess I should mention - I'm not looking to race, but I would like to ride at least one century in the coming year. I just want something more appropriate to what I do.


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

Nobody knows?

Gravitybikes.com lists several models - the Comp 30 and Comp 20 look like they might work for me. Only they're not for sale on bikesdirect.com. Are they 2010 models and 2011 are coming, or discontinued, or what?


----------



## HM1Sturgill (Mar 15, 2011)

*They exsit*

If you have one of there stores around check to see if they have any in stock. I know the Bikes Direct store in Jacksonville have one or two in the store. The manager said they have had them for almost a year and were more of a sample model to see where they wanted to price and equip them at. You could always give them a call I'm sure they would box it up and ship it to you. The Ultegra equipped was 899.


----------



## dprime (Apr 27, 2011)

*maybe a bit late but...*

the Gravity bikes are on BD.com now.. I bought the comp 30 and it arrived today


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

Yeah, a bit too late. I found an offer I couldn't refuse on a carbon-stay Fuji.


----------



## sarasetp (Jul 27, 2011)

So, what's the verdict on the Gravity Comp bike now that you have ridden it for a while?


----------



## RobFL (Apr 22, 2012)

sarasetp said:


> So, what's the verdict on the Gravity Comp bike now that you have ridden it for a while?


I got the Gravity Comp X a few months ago and love it to death. It rides fast and I keep up with all the "pro" riders on the weekly rides fairly effortlessly. The sram rival shifters are super smooth and flawless. It took me some time to get it so I didn't get any neck or back aches--fitting will take some time. But I got the right frame size for me. After I got the clipless pedals, my entire riding experience immensely got super-sized!


----------

